# ماذا يعني هذا الحلم؟



## هالة نور نبيل (26 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة علي كل أحبائي في المنتدي 
طبعا اشخاص هنا كثيرة عارفة قصتي مع  السيد المسيح بس اللي ماتعرفهوش أني من فترة اهلي في البيت شكو فيا من كتر ما بقرأ في الانجيل وفي كتب مسيحية والدخول في منتديات مسيحية فبالتالي حصلي مشكلة معهم بس بفضل الله ماكنتش كبيرة وعدت علي خير بس طبعا بعد ما بابا اخد مني الكتاب المقدس وحظرني من إنه يشوف معي أي شئ يخص المسيحين والكلام ده حصل من حوالي شهر تقريبا في اليوم ده أنا طبعا كنت مخنوقة جدا وزعلانة من اللي حصل وإن بابا اخد مني الكتاب المقدس ، دخلت نمت وأنا ببكي وخلال نومي ولا ليس نوم عميق حلمت أني شايفة يد ماسكة يدي اليمين وبتضع فيها حنة حمراء وصوت يقول لي أنا الرب إلاهيك ولحبك لي أعضيتك ..........
 والحلم لحد هنا وخلص لأني قمت مفزوعة من الحلم ، بالعلم أني كنت صاحية وعارفة إن الصوت كان هايقول حاجة تانية ،
 المهم الوقت عدي والأيام عدت كتير ومابقدش ادور في المسيحية والإسلام زي الأول لدرجة أني حسيت أني مش هادور تاني لكن حبي للدين المسيحي مازال داخلي بس كنت بتجاهله مش خوف من اهلي لأ خوف لأكون ماشية في طريق غلط وفي نفس الوقت بصلي لربنا دايما انه يوصلني للحقيقة ويفتحلي طريق اليه ،،
ومن حوالي يومين رغم أني بعيد شوية عن المسيحية وفي نفس الوقت برضوا بعيدة عن الإسلام ، حلمت أني بفتح الدولاب بتاع بابا لاقيت الكتاب المقدس اللي اخذه مني وكنت فرحانة جدا وقولت الحمدلله انه ماعملش فيه حاجة بس كان ملصق من الحرف بلصق ابيض قولت مش مشكلة أنا هاخده وكأني معرفش حاجة وأخده وبفتحه في نصف الكتاب لاقيت مربع جواه  مرسوم الصليب قعد ابوس فيه كتير جدا وكنت فرحانة أوي في الحلم وللعلم دي تاني مرة احلم بالصليب حلمت بيه مرة كانت السما مليانة صلبان والسما كان شكلها جميل جدا ومنورة ،،
ياريت لو حد عنده أي تفسير بالحلم الأول يفدني هل ده فعلا صوت ربنا وايه معني الحنة الحمرا بوضعها في يدي اليمين ، وربنا يعوض محبتكم.


----------



## free20 (26 يوليو 2011)

*سلام المسيح معكى اختى الحبيبة هالة 
 اولا احب ان اقول لك ان الانسان ، بل وكل المخلوقات تحتاج للنور لكى تستطيع ان تعيش ولا يمكن ان يعيش اى كائن فى الظلام لان به الهلاك .
وانتى تبحثين عن النور الذى لن تجديه الا فى طريق واحد فقط وهو ( السيد المسيح ) له كل  المجد لانه قال : " انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة " 
وصوت ربنا ظاهر جدا فى قصتك لانه يحبك جدا كما احببتيه ، بل وينادى عليكى ويبحث عنك ويريد ان يريح قلبك وهو الذى قال : " تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم " 
والحنة التى وضعها لك فى يدك اليمنى ( من وجهة نظرى ) هذه علامة  ،لكى تتذكريه دائما بفرح وانه ايضا يبحث عنك كما انك تبحثين عنه ، وانه يحبك كما تحبيه ، ووضع الحنة فى اليد اليمنى بالذات ، دليل على انك انسانة بارة ، والله يحب الابرار ودائما يقف بجانبهم ويعزيهم فى المحن والضيقات .
 ربنا يفرح قلبك اختى الحبيبة ويبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكى كما حافظتى وتمسكتى  بالكتاب المقدس ،
" سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معكى " 





*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخي لك كتير علي ردك علي سؤالي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يوليو 2011)

ابنتى /هالة
حلمك جميل جدا الرب معك وهو اختارك من بين الملايين ولمس قلبك  وحبك الكبير للكتاب المقدس والصلبان انت انسانة مباركة يحبها الرب الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 يوليو 2011)

*ياهالة ربنا هو اللى كلمك
10. لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي.
هذه اية بالكتاب المقدس موجودة فى سفر اشعياء الاصحاح 41 اية 10*


----------



## happy angel (27 يوليو 2011)

*ينقل الاسئلة والاجوبه*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يوليو 2011)

مع الاسف ما اعرف تفاسير الاحلام بس الحلم باين جوه حلو يعني طبيعته حلوة و فيه تفائل

انا راي ان الرب بيناديكي


----------



## وردة يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

ممكن يكون تفسير الحلم ان الحنة بركة ليكي لانه لايضع الحنة في الايد الا العروس في فرحها والحنة رمز للفرحة ولتغير لون اليد ممكن يكون بيغيرك للاحسن وطبعا كلامه انا الرب الهك طبعا هو الرب بيعطيكي علامة ان الدين المسيحي دين حق بس انتي قمتي من النوم الرب بيباركك لان في العهد القديم لما كان الكاهن بيبارك حد من الملوك بيدهن راسه بزيت مثلما فعل صموئيل النبي مع داود النبي مسحه بزيت رغم صغر سنه ؛؛؛اما حلم الصليب فانتي هتمري ببعض التجارب الشديدة  من ابليس لكن ربنا هيكون معاكي وهيعطي اكليل في السماء والسماء مملوة بالصلبان السماء فراحانة بيكي لان السماء تفرح بخاطي واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 بار ربنا معاكي ويحميكي ويرعاكي امين


----------



## DAWOODx (27 يوليو 2011)

*استطيع كل شى فى المسيح الدى يقوينى. ممكن تجيبى الانجيل على الموبيل.سلام المسيح .*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 يوليو 2011)

*" سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معكى " *


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2011)

هذة علامة من علامات رب المجد
ربنا ينورلط طريقك


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (27 يوليو 2011)

متشكرة جدا لكم من رد عليا وأرجوا صلاوتكم لأني بمر بظروف صعبة جدا وبتمني انكم تصلولي ربنا يعديها علي خير


----------

